# Stuck - Outer CV Boot Replacement 1990 U12 Nissan



## Digger11 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a 1990 U12 Nissan Pintara TI- it is a 4 door with a 2.4l motor and LSD. i think it might be called a Stanza in the USA.

Anyway, it is an auto, and I am stuck whislt trying to remove the Outer CV joint.
I followed the guides written here, and have the axle removed from the hub. I think I then need to pull the Outer CV joing off the axle ??? I can't work out to do this - I don't really want to rmeove the inner joint from the transmission if I can help it.
The guide says to grab the end of the CV joint wiht one hand and strike the axle with the other - is the CV joint supposed to just pop off the axle or something ???
I have tugged and hit pretty hard, but all I seem to be doing is putting lots of pressure on the inner joint.

If someome else hs doen this job can you help me ? I can post pictures if that will assist.

thks Digger.,


----------



## Digger11 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just in case anyone reads this later - I ended up removong the whole axle - a couple of wacks with a big hammer and the CV joint pops off.
Note that on the RHS, there are 3 bolts that hold the axle in to the transmission - so don't start pulling without removing these.
Also, the auto trans fluid pours out everywhre when the axle is removed from the inner join - neater if it is drained 1st.
Also, no need to remove any balljoints or stuff - just the 2 big bolts that hold the shock tower to the axle.


----------

